# 41 Schwinn BA107 autocycle fenders INFO needed



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

_(I need to preface this by saying, I am not looking for a way out of completing this bike and merely have made this post because I want to fine tune my knowledge base so I can find the correct fenders.  I know the prewar/post way bike stuff in regards to the frames, forks, wheels etc, just needed to learn more about the 41 specific fenders.)_

Ok so I have exhausted my own searching and no one has come out and said what I need to hear so I guess I will make a post and ask and maybe it will help other folks who have the same query.

I am building (saving) a 41 BA107 springer autocycle and it would have come with, what Im told, are specific 41 deluxe fenders/train light etc.  As far as the fenders go, what are the visible or uncommon differences to be able to find a set for this bike?  Other than the rear braces being longer to go to the axle and not the frame tail.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2022)

40 fenders were slightly wider and deeper than 38/39 fenders, and 41 fenders were slightly wider and deeper than 40 fenders.
Spring fork fender had a different mounting hole than the equivalent truss fork fender had.
Prewar frame/fork were different from postwar frame/fork.
If you’re building a 41 BA 107, then you’ll need 41 fenders, with the spring fork provision.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that’s just the way it is.
But!
To look at the bright side, that’s what makes the 41 Schwinn, so bad ass.
Lots of one year only parts, and the pinnacle of the prewar innovations.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> 40 fenders were slightly wider and deeper than 38/39 fenders, and 41 fenders were slightly wider and deeper than 40 fenders.
> Spring fork fender had a different mounting hole than the equivalent truss fork fender had.
> Prewar frame/fork were different from postwar frame/fork.
> If you’re building a 41 BA 107, then you’ll need 41 fenders, with the spring fork provision.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that’s just the way it is.




O I know all the other stuff about the frame, fork and all that jazz...
Its not bad news, its news I already knew and had made peace with, I just didnt know what I needed to know to spot the correct fenders at a glance and their subtle differences if that makes sense.  I knew all I needed to know but the fender details basically...
I have everything I need for this bike minus the fenders, rack and smooth tank so im just making sure my knowledge arsenal is correct so I can hunt correctly.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2022)

Sounds good.
I’m not sure, about the smooth tank, but that may have been unique to the BF Goodrich and Mead Champion models only.
It also may have been unique to the 1940 model year as well, but I suspect, that there was some spill over into 1941 production.
But, if you’re building a Schwinn branded bike,(any badge with AS&Co. on it.) you’re going to want to use the embossed tank with the two centering stampings on the bottom.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Sounds good.
> I’m not sure, about the smooth tank, but that may have been unique to the BF Goodrich and Mead Champion models only.
> It also may have been unique to the 1940 model year as well, but I suspect, that there was some spill over into 1941 production.
> But, if you’re building a Schwinn branded bike,(any badge with AS&Co. on it.) you’re going to want to use the embossed tank with the two centering stampings on the bottom.



Yeah I was getting curious about the tank thing since I was seeing other 41 Schwinn's with the standard embossed prewar straight bar tank.  I may have been confusing the smooth straight bar tank with another style or year...

Mine is badged Ace


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2022)

41 Ace, is pretty cool!
I’m not sure, if they were all this way, but there was something about the way they were painted, with a reverse scheme on the tank.




I always wondered why Schwinn didn’t paint the tanks this way, then I saw a 41 Ace, and that’s exactly what they did.

Super bad ass!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> 41 Ace, is pretty cool!
> I’m not sure, if they were all this way, but there was something about the way they were painted, with a reverse scheme on the tank.
> View attachment 1594481
> I always wondered why Schwinn didn’t paint the tanks this way, then I saw a 41 Ace, and that’s exactly what they did.
> ...




Funny I actually have that picture saved in my desktop!  haha


This is what I started with but it was solid surface rust.  Its originally a green on green "long top spear" model that had a tank.

So far this is what i have:
--Correct sprocket
--braced bars
--prewar guard
--wheels
--correct ACE badge was on it

What ive gotta find (affordably Lol)
--rack
--fenders
--tank
(_the pieces everyone wants a million bucks for_)


----------



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

The badge...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2022)

It’ll be a nice bike.
I had a black and red 41 Ace, BA 107, but I used it in a trade for another bike.
It also had that reverse painted tank.
I didn’t save any pictures of it, but it was a cool bike.
It was as found, so it needed some TLC, but showed a lot of potential.
One of those ones, I still think about from time to time.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It’ll be a nice bike.
> I had a black and red 41 Ace, BA 107, but I used it in a trade for another bike.
> It also had that reverse painted tank.
> I didn’t save any pictures of it, but it was a cool bike.
> ...



I think most folks would consider me certifiable to try and build this bike from this point especially considering the tax bracket im in.  Lol. 
This is a bike i could never afford as a complete survivor but this one was given to me and came from a scrap pile, so im just gonna keep pushing until one day its complete.  
My passion outweighs my common sense i guess.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 1, 2022)

If anyone could or has the time to, can someone post a set of 41 fenders showing the differences?  If you have a set of later fenders to compare to that would be even better but I know that would be alot to ask.

Ive been literally pouring over 1941 specific autocycles and visually its hard to really see much of a difference in the depth etc between those and early post war/post war fenders.  I also just saw a thread with an original 41 BA107 deluxe and the fenders honestly didnt look all that "deep". 

Thanks again!


Here is what my bike should look like complete and honestly the fenders dont look all that different visually.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 1, 2022)

I went out and measured over the top of my 46 and also my 41 side to side.  If my measuring is accurate, the 46 was 5 1/8 " and the 41 was 5 1/4 ".  They were close but the 41 was a bit wider.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 1, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I went out and measured over the top of my 46 and also my 41 side to side.  If my measuring is accurate, the 46 was 5 1/8 " and the 41 was 5 1/4 ".  They were close but the 41 was a bit wider.



Ahhh ok so its the width of the fenders lip to lip thats bigger!  Ok no wonder its hard to tell from pics!  haha
Very valuable information I really needed so thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> 40 fenders were slightly wider and deeper than 38/39 fenders, and 41 fenders were slightly wider and deeper than 40 fenders.
> Spring fork fender had a different mounting hole than the equivalent truss fork fender had.
> Prewar frame/fork were different from postwar frame/fork.
> If you’re building a 41 BA 107, then you’ll need 41 fenders, with the spring fork provision.
> ...



Sweet 
Is that the case on my 41 project . I put theses schwalbe 26x2.35 on with room to spare


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 28, 2022)

41 fenders have the safety edge, meaning the tip and tail of each fender have the metal edge folded over about a quarter of an inch, so it’s not a sharp metal edge.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 2, 2022)

I had a original paint 40 ace and it had smooth tank


----------

